# level 4 finishing? ballpark cost



## drywall 610 (Nov 20, 2012)

Im wondering how much more would level 4 finishing cost on top of your usual 3 coats and sand?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

drywall 610 said:


> Im wondering how much more would level 4 finishing cost on top of your usual 3 coats and sand?


is not level four, 3 coats and a sand:whistling2:

Think you mean level 5

No one can answer that, cost of living, and rates vary for each member, are higher or lower from each other. I can drive one hour to a different urban center, and the rates will change... and most like to keep those rates a secret :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywall 610 said:


> Im wondering how much more would level 4 finishing cost on top of your usual 3 coats and sand?


 How you gonna do It? Your last level??


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:drink:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

One and done?

Cost: 2bucks..... more or less


----------

